# How to make a lamp shade out of logs



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/LgsDWb...cy=3&cc_load_policy=0&showinfo=0&showsearch=0


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WHOAH!!! That was *AMAZING*!!!!

But, I saw the shade is of contemporary style and over-sized, but isn't there still a chance of scorching from 
the heat of the bulb?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

C'mon Harry. I did not see a chain saw in your shop............

I can see why I will stick with the router for some time yet.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I could get up the courage to chuck something that big and probably unbalanced at the start. I think I'll make mine out of veneer. That gent is very skillful to be sure.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I figured you would have tried that by now, Harry. What's the hold up?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Harry you will need to try one. I did about 4 yrs ago and it was a lot of fun. I don't find them to be my cup of tea so haven't made another one. Really not much different than making a big hollow form vase.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

really neat ... that whole process must result in a HUGE pile of shavings.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> C'mon Harry. I did not see a chain saw in your shop............
> 
> I can see why I will stick with the router for some time yet.


They were out of the camera's view James, here is a better shot!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> WHOAH!!! That was *AMAZING*!!!!
> 
> But, I saw the shade is of contemporary style and over-sized, but isn't there still a chance of scorching from
> the heat of the bulb?


I don't think that was a serious video on lampshade making Barb., rather a demonstration of what can be done by an expert with a big lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Well Harry you will need to try one. I did about 4 yrs ago and it was a lot of fun. I don't find them to be my cup of tea so haven't made another one. Really not much different than making a big hollow form vase.


With my mini lathe Bernie and my fear of large logs flying off the lathe, mine would have to be to fit a torch!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> I figured you would have tried that by now, Harry. What's the hold up?


As per my reply to Bernie George. It's good to hear from you, you're a stranger these days.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat job, but all that wood wasted to make one lampshade. Alas.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Cool video Harry so thanks for that, I wonder how long it would survive the heat from the light globe? Neville


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*music*

Great video, Harry. Even though I'd never try it, I really enjoyed watching it. The only problem is that with over 100,000 members now, that's a lot of people worldwide that are walking around today with that song stuck in their heads. Just kidding. I liked that too. We'll probably be hearing it on Woodworking for Mere Mortals soon. Thanks for the morning lift. Jim


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice lamp shade. The wood grain might be a little distracting during my favorite TV show and make me miss the story line. Looked like a freshly cut piece of wood, wonder what it'll look like when it dries out.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is a page of Peter Bloch aspen turn shades $$$$$
Peter Bloch - Turned Wood Lampshades Made from Aspen Logs


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wood lamp shade*



OutoftheWoodwork said:


> WHOAH!!! That was *AMAZING*!!!!
> 
> But, I saw the shade is of contemporary style and over-sized, but isn't there still a chance of scorching from
> the heat of the bulb?


I've seen paper and plastic shades that are even a smaller diameter - heat rises so it should be good.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> really neat ... that whole process must result in a HUGE pile of shavings.


You call them shavings - I call them kindling!!


----------

